# Problem with pto case mx120



## case120

Hi
I have been having a problem with my case Mxm 120. The code displaying is p34 and p40. I am not quite sure what the problem is but the pto is not engaging.
anyone have any idea what p34 or p40 are?
thanks in advance


----------



## SHARTEL

Hello Case120 and welcome to TRACTORFORUM!

I remember someone talking about something like this awhile ago. I looked for error codes and your model Case. What I found: ( Case Tractors - Lynx Applications ) seems to not be working or corrupted.

In the meantime, I'll be asking other members and staff if they have any resources that may help you, so please be patient , and have a look around .

Shartel


----------



## case120

Thanks very much SHARTEL. Really appreciate it!!


----------



## rocket20000

I was wondering if you ever figured out the problem with your pto. I have the same problem, p34 and p40 codes and my mfwd is engaged all the time. The mfwd button light isn't on.
Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Casemxm1202006

hey jerry I have a case mxm 120 with the exact same problem , code p34 p40 and mfwd is stuck on but no light could you please tell me what you did too fix this , thank you - Spencer


----------



## maxxumpro

*MXM 120 PTO issue*




rocket20000 said:


> I was wondering if you ever figured out the problem with your pto. I have the same problem, p34 and p40 codes and my mfwd is engaged all the time. The mfwd button light isn't on.
> Thanks, Jerry


Hi Case 120, did you ever figure out the cure to your problem on the PTO, I am having similar problems? Thanks Maxxumpro


----------



## boud81

The electronic management unit (emu) needs to be recalibrated. The emu is the panel that the mfd, diff, and lights are on. Unscrew 4 screws lift emu out and disconnect wire harness. Let sit for an hour to completely discharge. Mark out a 330ft course. Reconnect emu turn headlight switch on press and hold mfd and diff lock switches while starting tractor (mfd and diff lock lights will blink). Drive to start of course press mfd switch drive in a straight line leave transmission in 7th gear. When you reach end of course press mfd button again. Turn key off and let sit for 20sec to store calibration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## maxxumpro

Thank you boud81, will give that a go! Ieuan


----------



## gerwynjames1

Just sorted mine too. Thanks


----------

